# Bunny Ornaments- Help Midwest Rabbit Rescue



## Haley (Nov 13, 2008)

Looking for a cool bunny ornament for your Christmas tree this year?

Check out http://www.thebunnystore.com/bunnyornaments.htm

For every holiday ornament sold,TheBunny Storewill donate 10%oftheornamentpriceto the rescue/shelter of your choice. Upon checkout, please indicatethe rescue/shelter in the "Annual Holiday Fundraiser" text box. If your local rescue is not listed, please consider donating to Midwest- they are an amazing rabbit rescue.

Thanks!

Haley

PS Here is an examples of their brown dutch ornament (sorry about the size)!:


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Nov 13, 2008)

And look what I ordered....

CALI'S!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haley (Nov 14, 2008)

Awesome! I saw the Calis- so adorable!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 15, 2008)

:shock:!

WANT!


Methinks I will be getting one:biggrin2:


----------

